# Hilfe beim einem Effekt



## Sebbolicious (3. Juli 2005)

So. Und zwar habe ich eine Frage. Ihr kennt doch sicherlich das Lied *50 Cent - Just Lil' Bit*. Und wenn ihr bei der Hook genau hinhört, hört ihr das die Stimme "doppelt" kommt. Also einmal links und rechts. Ich wollt mal wissen wie ich diesen Effekt hinbekomme. Oder muss ich einfach 2 Spuren aufnehmen und die in der Balance ändern.

Thx 4 Help


----------



## chmee (4. Juli 2005)

Doppeln ist beim Rap alltäglich...( 2x aufnehmen und dann zB Balance ändern, macht jede
Stimme gewaltiger )

mfg chmee


----------



## laCrizz (4. Juli 2005)

Einfach zweimal aufnehmen und die Spuren im Stereopanorama einfach ganz links und ganz rechts anordnen. Ich persönlich nehme immer drei Spuren. Eine die noch in der Mitte bleibt^^


----------



## Sebbolicious (4. Juli 2005)

Ja das mit dem doublen ist klar. Ich weiß nicht ob ihr das Lied von 50 mal gehört habt. Aber naja ich versuch das mal ... Thx


----------



## sisela (4. Juli 2005)

Hi,
Da gibts auch einen Namen für, nämlich Delay. Es gibt natürlich auch einen Stereo Delay, mit dem man Verzögerungen mit verschiedenem Panorama erstellen kann.

mfg


----------



## Sebbolicious (8. Juli 2005)

sisela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> Da gibts auch einen Namen für, nämlich Delay. Es gibt natürlich auch einen Stereo Delay, mit dem man Verzögerungen mit verschiedenem Panorama erstellen kann.
> 
> mfg



Naja ich habe das jetzt hinbekommen! Ein Delay ist es nicht, es sollte ja nicht verzögert kommen. Naja egal. Ich hab's jetz. Thx 4 Help


----------

